# What Pliers or Hook Remover



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Do you use while wading- wife lost hers last weekend. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I use the foreverlast G3 pliers....I usually have an extra set of 2 for my clients to use as well

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

X2


----------



## SWFinatic (Jul 14, 2018)

kbp said:


> Do you use while wading- wife lost hers last weekend. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If I'm using live bait I'll use a stainless hook remover (6 bucks at Academy). Otherwise I'll use Berkley Aluminum 7".


----------



## Al Landers (Oct 15, 2017)

Landers offers high quality fishing pliers and we guarantee them; have an issue - send back no questions. 

Check out our website - we are about to roll out some floating pliers that might fit your need. 

We are based in Texas City and we are trying to design/improve gear that is used locally.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Any aluminum ones will do fine!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I started using the heavier style hemostats. They are stainless and very resistant to corrosion. They also lock down. You can get them with a rubberized grips.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

I use the Rapala Hemostats. I like the thinness and ability to lock on to the hook.


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

I use the pliers below. Not in pink though. I have had them for over a year with no complaints.

http://www.amazon.com/SANLIKE-Alumi...pID=41uZHKD6EPL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Al Landers (Oct 15, 2017)

We just released a hook remover/pliers pack on our website that are 100% up to the task. 

landersfishing.com


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

P-line from Amazon, stout and affordable pliers.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Not sure of brand but I got a similar pair at the fishing show and really like them. Just donâ€™t twist sideways or they bend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Ended up buying the Landers - great product and quick service- highly recommend them- and a sponsor here


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Landers (Oct 15, 2017)

*Thanks*

We appreciate the endorsement! Our mission is to be the best company you've ever dealt with. I'm glad your experience was good, keep in touch if you need any service at all on your gear.


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Fishsurfer said:


> I started using the heavier style hemostats. They are stainless and very resistant to corrosion. They also lock down. You can get them with a rubberized grips.


That's an excellent idea, where did you buy hemostats?


----------

